# Anonimo Sightings



## Sandman (Jul 12, 2008)

I realize that the great part about these watches is the fact that it is rare to see them on the street. I am just wondering how oftern you folks see others wearing Anonimo's .... either random people in public or friends and family. I live in Chicago and unless I go into NY Jewelrs I don't see any "out and about". I have never seen anyone wearing the same Anonimos I own. Don't get me wrong I like the fact that I never see em just wondering how they are selling and being seen in other big markets.:thanks


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

One of my customers on the east coast has one. 
I have never seen one in public.


----------



## Sandman (Jul 12, 2008)

Also never seen one in "public"b-)


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

Sandman said:


> Also never seen one in "public"b-)


Just my own in public, and I like it that way. :-!


----------



## sjaakb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey Sandman, I hang every once in a while at the Orbit Room and Sonotheque... So if you want to run into a fellow Anonimoisto take a chance...;-)
I've had one guy recognizing my Mili Crono, and have sold a Mili mechanical and a Cronoscopio I've moved onto a guy at NYJ on Wabash. 
Lets be happy not everyone knows and wears them. Keeps it exclusive.

We NEED a secret handshake known worldwide ;-)


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

I have met only two persons wearing an Anonimo: one is a forum fellow member, in Singapore. Another lives in Florence. I also know another person in Singapore that owns an Anonimo, but I never saw him wearing it. Looks like I own the world record 

Second concern: as far as I know, Anonimo is facing a hard time meeting all the demand, so someone must be buying those pieces! Remember that: a handful of people are making the cases, one person and assistant are designing the watches. Assembly is done by few. Numbers are low by definition, and I really like it. The yearly Anonimo production is the equivalent of a luminor base from Panerai, just to put things in perspective.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

I haven't even met another person who recognizes the logo let alone wearing one. I have to agree with kmroldan I like the exclusivity of the brand, plus there's always something to talk about when you meet another watch aficionado.
N


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

"The Few, The Proud, The Anonimo Owner."

All due respect, honor and tribute to the United States Marine Corp.!!!


----------



## Stark (Feb 9, 2006)

*Purchased mine in 2004. Six countries, many cities later..*

I have as of yet to see one in the Wild...a Rare bird indeed. I have been asked " is that a Panerai?".... ;-)


----------



## EK0707 (Apr 26, 2008)

I agree with Firenze, in Singapore people owning Anonimo watches are very few. I only know one of the fellow forum member(Singapore) very well and that is.....*Kermit ;-)*
Really hope to see more people appreciate this brand.


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

EK0707 said:


> I agree with Firenze, in Singapore people owning Anonimo watches are very few. I only know one of the fellow forum member(Singapore) very well and that is.....*Kermit ;-)*
> Really hope to see more people appreciate this brand.


It looks like we are three or four down there. Enough to have a GTG sometimes.


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Firenze said:


> It looks like we are three or four down there. Enough to have a GTG sometimes.


Lucky guys!! I would love to have an Anonimo GTG here in Elkhart or at least Chicago.:-!


----------



## jcalka (Feb 11, 2006)

I was at my Mother's retirement party when I was introduced to her friend and jeweler. He had on a Professionale, which I comment on. He was amazed that I knew the brand and model. Come to also find out that he is an AD.


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

jcalka said:


> I was at my Mother's retirement party when I was introduced to her friend and jeweler. He had on a Professionale, which I comment on. He was amazed that I knew the brand and model. Come to also find out that he is an AD.


LOL... Does that count, since he has all the Anonimo's at his desposal?


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

EK0707 said:


> I agree with Firenze, in Singapore people owning Anonimo watches are very few. I only know one of the fellow forum member(Singapore) very well and that is.....*Kermit ;-)*
> Really hope to see more people appreciate this brand.


Sorry guys, I like Anonimo to be low profile with few ppl spotting this. In fact, Anthony Kiedis of Red Hot Chili Peppers wears a millemetri *!* The birth of Anonimo is pure and it's like how Panerai is reproduced in the 90s under Dino Zei's direction and we can still enjoy the creations w/o paying sky high prices like Panerai. To curb my urge on the love of owning a Panerai destro style case w/o paying thru' a hole in my pocket, I bought myself a Homage:-x. And the rest goes to another Anonimo !!! 

Wonderful |>



Firenze said:


> It looks like we are three or four down there. Enough to have a GTG sometimes.


Firenze, I do know a few more but be cos of work and family. Some of these Singapore guys aren't able to make it. There's like another 3 more owners whom I know of including "Tristan" who just join in the Anonimo Fun !


----------



## poseidon (Jul 29, 2007)

i know of 3 Anonimo owners in another watch forum.


----------



## jcalka (Feb 11, 2006)

kmroldan said:


> LOL... Does that count, since he has all the Anonimo's at his desposal?


I chuckled over the fact that he was an AD, but yet surprised that anyone knew about the brand. :-d


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

I know a few people who bought them after talking to me on line.

I brought my Chronoscopio to a GTG today and it was quite a hit. 

I have never seen one on any other wrist but my own.


----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have never seen another one in public. 

I was at a meeting the other day with three other guys besides me. Among this group was a Submariner, Tag Carrera Chrono and an Oris TT3 L.E. I caught them all looking at my wrist several times trying to figure out what I was wearing...Anonimo Cronoscopio...black face, black zodiak strap. Not one person asked me though.


----------



## canned_heat (Jul 24, 2008)

I saw them in a madrid shop.

also there was one FS in another forum, in spanish.

they look very nice.


----------



## spartanglobal (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello all. I am a new Anonimo Militare Automatico Ox-Pro owner. I was with my fiance in a market off Rittenhouse Square in Philadelphia a few weeks back and spotted a white face Hi-Dive on the wrist of a fellow grocery shopper. We both stopped and spoke and were equally surprised to run into another Anonimo owner. I am happy to report that the first (and only) Anonimo I've spotted in the wild (besides the ones my brothers' own) was worn by a friendly relaxed watch afficionado.

I'm also happy to report that I was extremely impressed by the Hi-Dive in person. Online photos do not do this beautiful watch justice. That's the only draw back to not seeing them - you have to go far and wide to find an authorized AD with a good selection just to SEE the watches!


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

spartanglobal said:


> Hello all. I am a new Anonimo Militare Automatico Ox-Pro owner. I was with my fiance in a market off Rittenhouse Square in Philadelphia a few weeks back and spotted a white face Hi-Dive on the wrist of a fellow grocery shopper. We both stopped and spoke and were equally surprised to run into another Anonimo owner. I am happy to report that the first (and only) Anonimo I've spotted in the wild (besides the ones my brothers' own) was worn by a friendly relaxed watch afficionado.
> 
> I'm also happy to report that I was extremely impressed by the Hi-Dive in person. Online photos do not do this beautiful watch justice. That's the only draw back to not seeing them - you have to go far and wide to find an authorized AD with a good selection just to SEE the watches!


That is true: Anonimo watches are way nicer in the metal than in pictures!

By the way, I MISS Ritthenhouse square. I lived in the neighborhood for quite few years!


----------



## Escapement1 (Jun 28, 2007)

I have never spotted one... and I look! I'm so into watches I always look around when I have nothing else to do- grocery store, metro etc... My Rolex AD flipped over it and had never heard of the brand at all. I love that no one spots it on my wrist and calls me out on the value. I sold my Daytona for that reason, thugged out youth realizing my watch cost more than their car can lead to bad things... quickly. I usually told people it was a replica just to end the conversation. My Pro-Crono can be worn in peace without jealous comments and such...:-!


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

poseidon said:


> i know of 3 Anonimo owners in another watch forum.


I thought I might of spotted someone with a Millimetri at Disneyland last week, but I could not catch up with him in the crowd.


----------



## Escapement1 (Jun 28, 2007)

kmroldan said:


> I thought I might of spotted someone with a Millimetri at Disneyland last week, but I could not catch up with him in the crowd.


Now that's an enthusiast! I spotted one on the Father's wrist in the movie "Knocked Up" last night. Not quite a real-time sighting but our's are so rare anything counts in my book!!!


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

Escapement1 said:


> Now that's an enthusiast! I spotted one on the Father's wrist in the movie "Knocked Up" last night. Not quite a real-time sighting but our's are so rare anything counts in my book!!!


The funny thing about that, is that my girl is the one who spotted it. I got her in the craz...;-)


----------



## Escapement1 (Jun 28, 2007)

kmroldan said:


> The funny thing about that, is that my girl is the one who spotted it. I got her in the craz...;-)


Good man!!! Female converts:-d I was most proud of my ex when she picked up biker-lore from me. I road-raced for years and had squabbles with loud-mouth street riders with zero talent. One day she looked at the unused sides on a guys tires on his Suzuzki (aka Chicken Strip) and called him out on his trash talk. "If you lay it over in turns why do you have a three-inch chicken strip?" she asked... I was so proud:-d


----------



## michelangelonyc (Mar 6, 2006)

i saw one guy w/ a militare chrono recently & we talked for at least a 1/2 hr about them..even though i schooled him..
"i got mah education!"


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Anything new on this front? So far, I've only seen Anthony Kiedis, Tom Cruise, an actor from My Name's Earl wearing Anonimos. 

I wear mine to work and I must say I'm getting a LOT of looks of my watch. Good thing I got a grey dial or else, I'm sure to get a lot of "Is that a Panerai?" questions. Right now, they're just really interested. 

I have only seen another guy in HongKong wearing Anonimo (Wayfarer) and he worked at the AD. haha


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Here in Miami, I never seen any, also no presence of AD in FL


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Never seen one 'in the wild', nor have I met anyone that knew the brand.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

I have seen only one, not on my hand in person.

A customer of mine about 3 years ago had a Professionale Chrono. He seemed very suprised when I complemented him on his watch, and told him I knew what it was, and how rare they are. He seemed very proud and pleased with his watch. A while later I dove into a Polluce and it was all downhill from there!


----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have only seen one in the wild. I was in the security line at the Tampa airport and the guy in front of me was wearing a black millemetri on black kodiak strap and so was I. So not only have I seen one in the wild, but it was the exact same watch that I had on. 

I had another guy on an airplane ask me what I was wearing. It happen to be a Professionale. He said he had heard of Anonimo, but then asked "Isn't that a Panerai knockoff?".


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

jcoat007 said:


> I have only seen one in the wild. I was in the security line at the Tampa airport and the guy in front of me was wearing a black millemetri on black kodiak strap and so was I. So not only have I seen one in the wild, but it was the exact same watch that I had on.
> 
> I had another guy on an airplane ask me what I was wearing. It happen to be a Professionale. He said he had heard of Anonimo, but then asked "Isn't that a Panerai knockoff?".


Just curious my friend what was your response ?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

nelsondevicenci said:


> Just curious my friend what was your response ?


Man, I don't know what I'd say in that situation.


----------



## ecunited (Jul 22, 2009)

Ironically, I was at La Croix in Rittenhouse Square 2 nights ago when someone asked about my watch, which was my orange cronoscopio. While he didnam't recognize the watch at first, he was familiar with Anonimo and said he considered buying one (which I believe because he owns a PAM).


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Here is Boston I don't see any. I'm not even sure if people know of the brand...


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

Never. Not once. Ever.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Had lunch today with a guy who turned out to be into watches, while talking he stopped to look at my watch and he asked is that a Panerai? I said no, anonimo. And he took a closer look and mentioned he'd seen some in singapore. He told me about his Panerai, how he liked that it doesnt look expensive, I was like "huh? Cheapest panerai is still double my millemetri." haha! Never thought Id ever get that panerai question.


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

Just one, a friend and fellow collector. He has so many watches that he may wear it only a couple times a year.


----------



## Cali kid (Feb 7, 2009)

Nope but i did see some ding dong wearing a TT invicta sub with an omega style bezel yesterday and i swear he was sure most people thought it was a Rolex!


----------

